# Lokalen Webserver und virtuelle Hosts



## rethus (9. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte einen Webserver lokal aufsetzen und für jedes Projekt einen virtual-host erstellen, damit ich die daten von dem Live-Server einfach runterkopieren kann, und dann lokal direkt ohne große umstellung nutzen kann (sprich CMS-Systeme mit config-dateien)

An einer Stelle hab ich aber noch ein harken, und möchte kurz Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps einholen.

Wie könnte man so ein lokales System am sinnvollsten Konfigurieren, dass jedes Projekt unter einem eigenen "pseudo-Domainnamen oder IP" aufrufbar ist.

Erster gedanklicher Ansatz für mich wäre, es auf Namensbasis zu machen, und in der hosts diese namen einzutragen.
z.B projekt1, projekt2 usw.

Denkt Ihr, dass könnte klappen, oder habt ihr ne bessere Idee, wie man so etwas aufsetzen kann?


----------



## MArc (9. November 2011)

Hey,

ja, genau das ist das uebliche Vorgehen. Wie Du schon sagtest, ein paar lokale DNS-Eintraege in die hosts-Datei und dann in deinem lokalen Apache diese in den VirtualHosts-Directiven eintragen.


----------



## Dampfhammer (17. November 2011)

Hallo,

wie MArc schon gesagt hat, ein paar Einträge in der Hosts-Datei (üblicherweise zu finden in "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc") verändern/hinzufügen und dann die Virtuellen-Hosts, welche sich normalerweise beim Apache2 in "xampp\apache\conf\httpd-vhosts.conf" befinden oder die ganze httpd.conf verändern (wo übrigens bei mir noch 3 Zeilen dann auskommentiert werden mussten ), editieren.

MfG


----------

